# Fantasy Fighter Death Match - Tournament Round 3



## Steerpike (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey cats, round three of the death match is up for voting here: Fantasy Fighter Death Match - CHALLONGE!

I increased the rounds to 10. I don't want to make this match go on forever, but I'd like to see a decent cross-section of pairings. I'm still not sure how the decide who to pit against whom.

For those of you who have read Erikson, is it even fathomable that Trull Sengar is 0-2?


----------



## Ankari (Jun 4, 2012)

Alright, Icarium should not be 1-1 while Gimli is 2-0.  That doesn't make *any* sense.  

Trull Sengar is the only person in the book that was able to stand up to Icarium.  he got his butt kicked, but still.  So he is at 0-2 while Legolos is at 2-0? 

Who is throwing this contest?


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 4, 2012)

Ankari said:


> Alright, Icarium should not be 1-1 while Gimli is 2-0.  That doesn't make *any* sense.
> 
> Trull Sengar is the only person in the book that was able to stand up to Icarium.  he got his butt kicked, but still.  So he is at 0-2 while Legolos is at 2-0?
> 
> Who is throwing this contest?



Legolas should have gotten the elven stuffing beaten out of him in the last fight.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 4, 2012)

I think it's another case of people voting for who they know.  I haven't voted for Legolas once, but I have voted for Gimli.  Icarium should be ahead of both of them, but like I said, most people are familiar with LotR characters and the average person probably doesn't know anyone from the Malazan Book of the Fallen.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Jun 4, 2012)

I personally have a much higher opinion of Legolas than you guys.  I think being a ranged specialist with an extremely quick draw time gives him a huge advantage in a contest against predominantly hand to hand combatants.  Same reason I love Waylander for this.  I also think Legolas is a good bit faster than most of the combatants.  That being said, he isn't beating the Feared.

This round is kinda boring I think.  The only one I think could be close are Tanis-Gregor and maybe I give Caramon a chance against Nogusta.  But it is a tiny one.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 5, 2012)

I can tell we don't have many who have read Amber (probably same with Elric previously), because Benedict is a badass, but not getting any votes. From wiki:

Benedict - The master tactician of the family as well as the unmatched master of all martial weapons, and a man who seldom smiles. He chose to remove himself from the struggle for the crown, leaving Eric and Corwin as the eldest surviving heirs. Moreover, Oberon declared his marriage with Cymnea null and void, rendering all his children by her retroactively illegitimate. Benedict has had an affair with Lintra the Hellmaid of Chaos, during a brief interlude in hostilities between them, and is unaware that she bore a child as a result of this. Benedict and Lintra subsequently came to blows again, and Benedict slew Lintra but lost his arm. He still fights better with one arm than anybody else with two.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 5, 2012)

I agree with Elder, this round was kind of "meh."  Just too many foregone conclusions in my book.  Here's how I voted:

The Feared
Beowulf
Trull Sengar
Caramon (why not?)
Gotrek
Logen
Drizzt
Gregor (not feeling Tanis)
Waylander
Icarium (this one was tough for me, but yeah, Icarium)
Karsa Orlong
Bran Mak Morn
Caul Shivers
Kalam
Gilgamesh
The Death Dealer
Inigo Montoya (yes!)
Druss the Legend
Bremer dan Gorst

I'd like to read Amber, but you can't get it on Kindle (which I find annoying).


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 5, 2012)

My favourites are Link, Gimli, Aragorn, Legolas and Lan!! I hope one of them will win the Death Match... Already voted in Round 3, Go Link, you can do it =)


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 5, 2012)

How long do these Rounds last?  I'm just curious.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll probably miss the next couple rounds unfortunately so best of luck to you guys deciding the winners


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 6, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> How long do these Rounds last?  I'm just curious.



I try to let them go at least 24 hours, and then after we get 8 or 9 votes, which is how many we usually get per round. Round 4 is up now.

And from last round, I'm curious how people voted Jaime Lannister over Gilgamesh. Gilgamesh, who was a demigod himself, born of a goddess. Who turned down Ishtar and performed any number of mythic feats. He's down by a regular guy who is a decent enough fighter but nothing that special?


----------



## Ankari (Jun 6, 2012)

I want everyone to buy a couple of the Malazan Book of the Fallen before they make their next vote.  Trull Sengar at 1-2???


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm a bit confused why Gilgamesh lost to Jaime Lannister also.  I definitely voted Gilgamesh.

What book does Trull Sengar make his first appearance?  I'm on Deadhouse Gates and haven't seen him yet (I don't think.)


----------



## Ankari (Jun 6, 2012)

House of Chains

By the way, Deadhouse Gates would have made me need to use a tissue had there not been people around.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 6, 2012)

I have to admit, I've really struggled finishing Deadhouse Gates.  I don't know why.  It's not a bad book by any means.  It's just I loved Gardens of the Moon and felt like the characters in Deadhouse Gates that the story focuses on aren't as interesting for some reason.  Anyway, looking forward to reading more of the books.  I have Memories of Ice and House of Chains at home.


----------



## Ankari (Jun 6, 2012)

Get to the end, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 6, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I try to let them go at least 24 hours, and then after we get 8 or 9 votes, which is how many we usually get per round. Round 4 is up now.
> 
> And from last round, I'm curious how people voted Jaime Lannister over Gilgamesh. Gilgamesh, who was a demigod himself, born of a goddess. Who turned down Ishtar and performed any number of mythic feats. He's down by a regular guy who is a decent enough fighter but nothing that special?



Maybe Jaime paid him to throw the fight?


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 6, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> Maybe Jaime paid him to throw the fight?



Good point!


----------

